# Noisy Water Pump



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

how noisy should the factory installed pump be. amn this thing could wake the dead. we used it this week for some time and it seems to have a water surge and cycles sounds kind of weird. didnt know if this was the normal actions?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

They are pretty noisy!

It will cycle on and off trying to maintain a set pressure level. An accumulator tank might help the surging.

The pump in my S.O.B. seems twice as loud as the one in our Outback!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup, they are loud. You may be able to search for Water Pump mod and find some "peaceful" solutions. Just try not to flush at night.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I silenced mine by isolating it from the floor of the camper. I made a 1.5" foam sandwich out of poly foam from a fabric store and 1/4" plywood. I mounted the pump using its rubber mount to the top piece of plywood and then mounted the bottom piece of plywood to the floor. The foam isolates the pump making it much quieter. I also put the foam around any contact points between tubing and trailer and lined the compartment with it.

Eventually, I may replace the rigid plumbing with flexible, reinforced hosing to help with the vibration dampening.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Mount the pump on foam board or rubber isolator feet, use flexible hose to connect to plumbing system (both inlet and outlet sides) and install an expansion/accumulator tank to minimize pressure fluctuation and pump run time during the mid night pit stops.

On a past SOB motorhome the flexible line installation made the largest difference. Didn't install an expansion tank due to space issues.

Map Guy


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, those pumps are very noisy! Mine sounds like a jake brake on a semi. It is way noisier than the one on the Cougar we had but I think that has more to do with this one's location..it is somewhere behind the shower and under the entertainment centre. My DH is talking about replacing/relocating it and also adding a pressure tank.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Probably twice as noisy as the same pump in my old Sportsman Coyote I thought something was wrong with it at first but it's a pain to get to with my bad back so I havent done anything to it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A cheap solution is to buy 1" SM board. Any Home Depot would have this. It comes in blue or pink is light weight and can be cut with a knife. Make sure you place some under the pump as well.










Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We added an accumulator tank. Still noisy when running, but it doesn't run every time you flush, or rinse a potato, etc.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My pump was originally mounted by Gilligan at the factory, attached to the METAL wheel well! (And mounted upside down, by the way.) Now that was noisy! Sounded like a jack hammer.

Moved it to the floor, added an accumulator tank and flexible tubing in/out of the pump. Much quieter now.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

While adding my surge tank today I located the source of the nasty vibration that my pump has.
Due to the way Gilligan did my piping the vibration (Metal sounding) went away when I applied upward pressure on the supply line at the water heater. I put a little foam and the nasty noise went away. I figured when some other OB'ers put in their surge tank, they stopped the vibration by cutting the direct vibrating path in the cold water supply with the new T.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We picked up some engine room insulation from the local marine store, and mounted the pump on it. Added in an acculumlator tank. Rerouted some of the messy plumbing, tie-wrapped everything up. Now it's quite quiet. I really like the idea of adding in some closed-cell insullation as well... we'll do that. Besides lowering the noise, it will also be a great help in the cold months if there is a bit of water still in the pump, it may not get to freezing.

Great catch on the Gilligan plumbing problem! Sounds like there are others with the same.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

An old mouse pad makes a great insulator for under the base of the pump. (A pad with the 1/4"-3/8" thick foam rubber back, that is.) Also, wedge/glue some foam rubber between the water lines (coming from/going to the pump) and the floor or walls wherever the lines contact the floor (especially the holes cut in the floor). The floor makes a great sounding board, if the water line vibrates against it.

An accumulator tank will store pressure so the pump doesn't kick on every time you open a faucet ot flush the toilet. Look thru recent postings about accumulators. I can't find it now, but someone recently posted photos and a story about a 7-gallon accumulator tank that they just installed. That woould allow you to flush several times before the pump kicks in.

Our pump is mounted to a vertical partition beside the queen bed, and it had carpeting beneath it. All I had to do was isolate the water lines where they go thru the floor, and ours quieted down a lot. I'm good to go for now. (The pump is on my DW's side of the bed, but she could sleep through a tornado! She says she's never heard the pump at night - and I usually make a couple trips there each night.)

Mike


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I tried all the remedies list above and finally setteled on adding about 6 feet to the flexable water line in a coil. Worked like a champ, I wish I could say it was my idea but I found it somewhere in the water pump thread.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

silesiaone said:


> I tried all the remedies list above and finally setteled on adding about 6 feet to the flexable water line in a coil. Worked like a champ, I wish I could say it was my idea but I found it somewhere in the water pump thread.


Where did you find the flex line? What is the sizes of the connectors?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> I tried all the remedies list above and finally setteled on adding about 6 feet to the flexable water line in a coil. Worked like a champ, I wish I could say it was my idea but I found it somewhere in the water pump thread.


Where did you find the flex line? What is the sizes of the connectors?
[/quote]

The Lowe's stores in our area carry the PEX lines and fittings. Try the plumbing sections.

Mike


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I tried all the remedies list above and finally setteled on adding about 6 feet to the flexable water line in a coil. Worked like a champ, I wish I could say it was my idea but I found it somewhere in the water pump thread.


Where did you find the flex line? What is the sizes of the connectors?
[/quote]

The Lowe's stores in our area carry the PEX lines and fittings. Try the plumbing sections.

Mike
[/quote]

not looking for the PEX lines looking for the flex and Lowes And HD does not carry


----------



## rascal (Sep 30, 2007)

rmsmith1208 said:


> how noisy should the factory installed pump be. amn this thing could wake the dead. we used it this week for some time and it seems to have a water surge and cycles sounds kind of weird. didnt know if this was the normal actions?


Just wear ear muffs, that will make the pump much more quiet


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

...or have another cocktail.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> ...or have another cocktail.


I like this idea

Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Isolating the pump from the floor with the foam, insulating the compartment and isolating the lines from the floor where they go through will make the biggest difference. Often times I have to strain and listen to see if the pump is even running.


----------

